
Gitbooks has terrible support and product is buggy alternatives? - dot1x
I&#x27;ve decided to use Gitbooks for a project, but I have constant Github sync issues. I&#x27;ve been ignored by support for 1 week. Every time I manage to get in contact with somebody they keep repeating that &quot;well you initiated contact during the weekend so that&#x27;s why our response time is long&quot;. They seem to forget today is thursday, which is well into the week...<p>Anyway, I need to absolutely find an alternative as I don&#x27;t see any reason to use this garbage.<p>Is there anything out there that is a WORKING Gitbook essentially?
======
aosaigh
It’s also outrageously expensive if you are a small team. $40+ Per month is
the lowest subscription. I now use Wiki.js which isn’t nearly as polished but
is free and promising

------
acemarke
Highly recommend Docusaurus, published to Netlify. We use it for the Redux
family of libraries (Redux, React-Redux, Redux Toolkit), and have been very
happy with it.

------
cocktailpeanuts
just run your own, it's not that difficult. Things like
[https://docsify.js.org/#/](https://docsify.js.org/#/) are very easy to use
and you can host them on Github pages for free.

------
miguendes
I've been using honkit, which is a gitbook fork. [1]
[https://github.com/honkit/honkit](https://github.com/honkit/honkit)

Docsify has a very nice UI, but never used it.

------
atsaloli
I use [https://www.softcover.io/](https://www.softcover.io/)

Fantastic support and it works great.

------
verdverm
I'm a fan of Hugo and the Docsy theme

